# Peaceful Snakehead



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

My peaceful 15" Giant Snakehead 

photo quality sucks i know hahah


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice giant!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

beauty sh!


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

​​I love the words 'peaceful' and 'snakehead' together. It makes me snicker....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if it will still be peaceful at 18"+. Nice snakehead!!! I finally see a lot of snakehead keeper now.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had it since it was 3 inches long. 
when i first got it it was a killing machine, then after i intoduced the Tiger Oscars it became tame and even let the convicts spawn and raise up multiple broods! hahah


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> I've had it since it was 3 inches long.
> when i first got it it was a killing machine, then after i intoduced the Tiger Oscars it became tame and even let the convicts spawn and raise up multiple broods! hahah


Maybe the snakehead is being smart to let them multiply so he can have more food when he gets big.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

maybe he is playing nice so u will feel comfortable and that one day your not paying attention with your hand in the tank he will strike


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats one smart fish! if hes doing that! hahaha


----------

